# Rock Shox Service von Sram in Schweinfurt



## roofrockrider (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

da man den Sram Service in Schweinfurt als Endkunde leider nicht kontaktieren darf eröffne ich hier ein Thema wo man sich von Kunde zu Kunde ganz offen über die Erfahrungen vom Rock Shox Service von Sram in Schweinfurt berichten kann.

Bitte nicht mit Sport Import verwechseln.

Würde mich freuen wenn der Sram Service auch ab und zu mitmischt.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Juli 2014)

Mein Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV hatte schleichenden Luftverlust und wurde zu Sram über einen Händler eingeschickt.
Sram führte einen Luftkammerservice durch. Danach war die Zugstufenregulierung ohne Funktion.
Also wieder zu Sram geschickt und ich bekam ein angeblich auf Funktion geprüftes Federbein wieder zurück.
Da aber an dem Fedebein nichts gemacht wurde sondern nur ein Funktiontest, war das Federbein immer noch defekt.
Der Funktionstest war also ein Witz.
Wartezeit für 2 mal einschicken insgesamt 2 Monate, obwohl Sram eine Durchlaufzeit von 2 Tagen angibt. Daran könnte aber auch der Händler Schuld sein wenn er es nicht zeitnah eingeschickt hat.


*Fazit:
Fedebein ist immer noch defekt, der Sommer zur Hälfte vorbei.
Wirklich schwacher Service vor allem weil man Sram als Endkunde nicht kontaktieren darf.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Juli 2014)

reverb eingeschickt aufgrund diverser macken, die in der summe dann zu nervig wurden. dauerte geschlagene 4 wochen bis die neue im tausch zurück war. ne knappe woche davon hatte der händler das ding über das lange wochenende rumliegen lassen. wie lang sram gebraucht hat, weiß ich nicht. aber die guten alten sport import zeiten waren wirklich klasse. in einer woche ein 1a repariertes oder neues teil zurück. da kann sich sram noch ein beispiel dran nehmen. ich hoffe, dass abwicklungszeit und qualität noch deutlich besser werden


----------



## EL Pablo (18. Juli 2014)

ne nahezu neue, siffende pike über den händler eingeschickt. nach sechs! wochen hat der händler mir aus kulanz ne neue zukommen lassen weil sram nicht beikam... leider echt ne katastrophe, insbesondere wenn man noch den sportimport-service gewohnt war!


----------



## roofrockrider (19. Juli 2014)

was macht denn Sport Import ohne Rock Shox das war deren Hauptgeschäft ?

Ich habe jetzt Sram USA über Facebook kontaktiert die möchten mir helfen ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2014)

Sport Import ist in erster Linie ein Großhändler. 
Der Verkauf ist weiterhin, nur nicht mehr der Service. Sram hat den Service jetzt zentralisiert und in eigener Hand genommen.
http://www.sportimport.de/


----------



## sugarbiker (20. Juli 2014)

RS Reverb stealth (1 Jahr) seit 4 Wochen weg, nur gut dass ich das Ding beim Alpencross und beim anstehenden Urlaub in Südtirol nicht brauche........

Von mir schon mal eine glatte sechs für Sram Service Schweinfurt , selbst wenn eine nagelneue Rverb zurück kommt.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2014)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> RS Reverb ...nur gut dass ich das Ding beim Alpencross und beim anstehenden Urlaub in Südtirol nicht brauche........


 äääääääääääh, wo denn dann, wenn nicht dort? gehst du wandern? also sowohl beim AX als auch insbesondere in südtirol fand ich das ding mehr als sinnvoll. drum hab ich mir ja in den a... gebissen, dass eine neue reverb im tausch mitten während des südtirolurlaubs und damit 3 tage zu spät bei mir nach einem monat ankam


----------



## sugarbiker (20. Juli 2014)

Das war ironisch gemeint....natürlich ist super ärgerrlich wenn genau am Saison Höhepunkt die Stütze fehlt....


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2014)

Ohje vor 'ner Woche meinen Dämpfer indem Glauben eingeschickt den guten Sport Import Service nutzen zu können aber wenn ich das so lese hätt ich es lieber selber gemacht. Fahrrad.de Hotline meinte auch so "3-4" Wochen...


----------



## roofrockrider (23. Juli 2014)

Der Sram Service möchte tatsächlich das ich das Monarch Federbein zum 3. mal hintereinander einschicke!

Ist euch eigentlich überhaupt nichts peinlich lieber Sram Service? 

In diesem Fall lässt man; an eurer Stelle; am besten alles stillschweigend über sich ergehen, zahlt das Geld aus für die mangelhafte Service Leistung und hofft darauf das sowas möglichst wenig Leute mitbekommen wie bei euch gerabeitet wird.

Ich sage es euch nocheinmal das ihr genau wisst was ich von euch halte:

Ihr habt einen sehr schwachen Service, ihr seit langsam obwohl 2 Tage Durchlaufzeit von euch angegeben werden, man darf nur über den Händler mit euch komunizieren was alles unnötig schwer macht.Ihr macht die ansonsten gute Qualität von Rock Shox komplett kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2014)

> Zitat von *roofrockrider *
> Ihr habt einen sehr schwachen Service, ihr seit langsam obwohl 2 Tage Durchlaufzeit von euch angegeben werden, man darf nur über den Händler mit euch komunizieren was alles unnötig schwer macht.Ihr macht die ansonsten gute Qualität von Rock Shox komplett kaputt.



Leider stimme ich dir da zu 
Sehr traurig


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Der Sram Service möchte tatsächlich das ich das Monarch Federbein zum 3. mal hintereinander einschicke!
> 
> Ist euch eigentlich überhaupt nichts peinlich lieber Sram Service?
> 
> ...



Naja in meinen Augen haben die ja 2 mal Erfolglos nachgebessert. Eigentlich solltest du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten können.
Oder sehen ich das falsch. Link


----------



## damonsta (23. Juli 2014)

Wer hat nachgebessert? Gewährleistung oder Garantie?


----------



## roofrockrider (24. Juli 2014)

Sram glaubt mir nicht das Ihre hoch qualifizierten Service Techniker auch mal einen Fehler machen darum muß ich es noch mal einschicken.

Wird also nachgebessert auf Gewährleistung zum 4. mal insgesamt.


----------



## napo (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ja etwas angst als ich mein Pike letzten Dienstag zum Sram Service geschickt hatte /// 5 Werktage Bearbeitungszeit wurden mir gesagt.
Gestern (Mittwoch) war Sie wieder bei mir ... also von mir gibts    

lg


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

Was war kaputt und über welchen Händler hast du sie eingeschickt? Fahrrad.de behauptet es könne bis zu 4 Wochen dauern und ich hab auch ein Undichtikeitsproblem an einem Monarch. Ist jetzt schon fast 2 Wochen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Sram glaubt mir nicht das Ihre hoch qualifizierten Service Techniker auch mal einen Fehler machen


tja, die hochqualifizierten techniker, die seit wenigen monaten den job erst machen und alle frisch eingestellt wurden als der sram DDS aufgebaut wurde


----------



## napo (24. Juli 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was war kaputt und über welchen Händler hast du sie eingeschickt .


Die Lufteinheit wurde auf Garantie getauscht...Der Händler ist auch mein Arbeitgeber bei dem ich als Zweiradmechaniker angestellt bin. Hatte aber auf die Geschwindigkeit seitens Sram keinen Einfluss. 

Lg


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

Ok das ist auch weniger zeitintensiv als einen Dämpfer zu reparieren. Trotzdem komisch dass es da so krasse Unterschiede gibt. Allerdings kann man auch nie ausschließen ob ein Laden wie Fahrrad.de die schnelle Weiterleitung verpennt...


----------



## schoeppi (24. Juli 2014)

Reba RL mit hängendem Lenker Lock-Out.
War 4 Tage später wieder da, inkl. Umbau auf Version ohne Lenker Lock-Out (mein Wunsch) sowie kostenlosem Upgrade auf Motion Control.

Perfekt!


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

wär auch immer gut wenn man dazuschreibt wann man eingeschickt hat. Hoch- oder Nebensaison ist wohl ein Unterschied.


----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Reba RL mit hängendem Lenker Lock-Out.
> War 4 Tage später wieder da, inkl. Umbau auf Version ohne Lenker Lock-Out (mein Wunsch) sowie kostenlosem Upgrade auf Motion Control.


die reba gibt es nur  mit motion control. das hattest du von anfang an drin. das mit dem kronen-lockout kann man in 5min selber machen. dazu die gabel einschicken ist wirklich vertane zeit


----------



## schoeppi (25. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> die reba gibt es nur  mit motion control. das hattest du von anfang an drin. das mit dem kronen-lockout kann man in 5min selber machen. dazu die gabel einschicken ist wirklich vertane zeit



Also, Korrektur, von aussen werkszeuglos einstellbares Motion Control.
Original war gar nichts einstellbar.

Zudem wusste ich ja auch nicht was da hängt.
Wieso soll ich zunächste Fehlersuche betreiben, dann die Teile kaufen und die Reparatur selber 
durchführen? Weils schneller geht? Hä?


----------



## jokumaxx (5. August 2014)

Vor SIEBEN WOCHEN wurde meine Reverb Sattelstütze von meinem Händler eingesendet! 
Bis jetzt keine Nachricht wie lange es noch dauern wird. Mich "ko..." es einfach an. Einen so miserablen Kundenservice kann und darf es nicht geben. Zumal die Sattelstütze schon letztes Jahr kaputt war.
Fazit zur Reverb: unausgereift, reparaturanfällig, und den schlechtesten Service den ich kenne!
Und zu dem kann man sich als Endkunde nirgends beschweren! ...wo gibts so was!
Ich kann und werde die RockShox Reverb nicht weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2014)

Mein Dämpfer ist jetzt schon über 3 Wochen weg und Fahrrad.de erzählt mir immer was von bis zu 4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit.

Dann müsste er ja diese Woche kommen. Falls nicht kriegen die was zu hören!


----------



## memphis35 (5. August 2014)

Wenn die Fehler innerhalb der Gewährleistung ( am besten im ersten halben Jahr ) auftritt würde ich den Druck auf den Händler erhöhen ( auch wenn er eigendlich nichts dafür kann ) ist er doch von gesetzeswegen der Ansprechpartner .
Von mir bekäme er zur Reklamation diesen Gesetzestext mit überreicht 


> Gesetzessystematisch ist die Nacherfüllung des § 439 BGB – die Beseitigung des Mangels – den anderen Gewährleistungsrechten vorrangig. Die Nacherfüllung ist auf zweierlei Art möglich. Zum einen durch die Lieferung einer neuen Sache (in der Rechtssprache: _Nachlieferung_, also ein Austausch) oder durch die Beseitigung des Mangels (in der Rechtssprache: _Nachbesserung_, beispielsweise eine Reparatur).
> 
> Welche Art der Nacherfüllung zu erbringen ist, bestimmt grundsätzlich der Käufer und nicht der Verkäufer; eine vertragliche Verlagerung des Wahlrechts ist zwar prinzipiell, nicht aber beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf möglich. Daher ist die Praxis des Einschickens an den Hersteller, welche gerade im Bereich Vertrieb von elektrischen Geräten sehr beliebt ist, an sich nicht statthaft, soweit der Käufer eine Ersatzlieferung verlangt. Solange der Verkäufer die Sache ohne Umstände austauschen kann, ist diesem Wunsch des Käufers zu entsprechen. Geht der Verkäufer hierauf nicht ein und beharrt auf der Einsendung, so verletzt er seine Pflicht zur Nacherfüllung und macht sich schadensersatzpflichtig (Schaden wären hier die Kosten eines Ersatzkaufs der Sache bei einem anderen Verkäufer). Etwas anderes kann sich lediglich ergeben, wenn der Austausch nicht möglich oder nur mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden ist (§ 439 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BGB).



Somit währen die Händler gezwungen den Druck auf Sram weiterzugeben . Dann könnte sich auch was ändern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (9. August 2014)

hatte es oben schon geschrieben: über 6 Wochen war die Reverb stealth bei SRAM Schweinfurt, Alpencross und 2 Wochen Urlaub im Vinschgau ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze....ok

jetzt wird noch doller:

heute will ich die neue Stütze einbauen: wurde mir eine alte stealth ohne connectamajig zugesendet.......eingesendet hatte ich natürlich eine mit connectamajig !!!

dämlicher gehts nicht mehr, ich kann es kaum fassen !!! Dilettantismus pur !


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. August 2014)

Mein Dämpfer ist jetzt auch schon über 4 Wochen weg. "dauert vielleicht noch eine Woche" jaja wahrscheinlich haben die in dort noch nicht mal ausgepackt. Was ist das für ein ufähiger Haufen bitte!? Nicht mal Cosmic braucht so lang. Die sollen mal mehr Praktikanten einstellen!


----------



## bronks (11. August 2014)

memphis35 schrieb:


> ... Somit währen die Händler gezwungen den Druck auf Sram weiterzugeben ...


Wie sollte das der Händler z.B. machen? Androhen, daß man das Zeug was in Zeitschriften maßlos beweihräuchert und in Internetforen übertrieben hyped wird, nicht mehr zu verkaufen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. August 2014)

Druck kriegt der Händler nur indirekt wenn jemand juristisch auf Nacherfüllung pocht. Dann muss der Händler liefern aber da das recht selten der Fall sein wird bekommen die da nicht soviel mit. Am besten man macht alles selber...


----------



## sugarbiker (25. August 2014)

update des Fiaskos bei SRAM Schweinfurt

13.06.2014 : defekte 9 Monate alte Reverb stealth connectamajig wird eingesendet
09.08.2014 : neue Reverb stealth kommt zurück, ohne connectamajig -> sofort wieder zurück gesendet
23.08.2014 : wieder kommt eine Reverb stealth ohne connectamajig zurück- diesmal mit folgendem Hinweis: momentan kein Lagerbestand mit connectamaji-Stützen. Bitte meldet Euch in ca. 6 Wochen wieder..............




sugarbiker schrieb:


> hatte es oben schon geschrieben: über 6 Wochen war die Reverb stealth bei SRAM Schweinfurt, Alpencross und 2 Wochen Urlaub im Vinschgau ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze....ok
> 
> jetzt wird noch doller:
> 
> ...


----------



## jokumaxx (25. August 2014)

Tja! Bei mir sind es jetzt 11 Wochen als die Reverb eingesandt wurde.
Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice!!!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2014)

Bei meinem Dämpfer geht es jetzt in die siebte Woche!

Aber so wie es aussieht scheint auch Fahrrad.de einen maßgeblichen Anteil daran zu haben: Vor 2 Wochen wurde mir mitgeteilt dass der Hersteller den Dämpfer austauschen wird. Für diese Feststellung haben sie schonmal knapp 5 Wochen gebraucht.

Jetzt schafft es Fahrrad.de aber seit einer Woche nicht den Dämpfer zu mir zu schicken.
Anfang letzter Woche hieß es "im Laufe dieser Woche wird das ganz sicher passieren" dann am Donnerstag "der Dämpfer geht heute noch raus und ist dann spätestens am Samstag bei Ihnen".

Es wurd zwar ein Versandaufkleber für DHL erstellt aber an dem Trackingstatus hat sich seither nichts getan und Fahrrad.de meint heute: "ja geht jetzt doch heute erst raus"

Bisher hat sich am Trackingstatus aber noch nix verändert. Saftladen!

Meine Reverb schick ich wenn überhaupt im Winter ein.


----------



## sharky (25. August 2014)

so langsam bin ich mit meinen 5 wochen gesamtdauer, incl. einsenden und bearbeitung beim händler, ja fast schon froh


----------



## memphis35 (25. August 2014)

> Androhen, daß man das Zeug was in Zeitschriften maßlos beweihräuchert und in Internetforen übertrieben hyped wird, nicht mehr zu verkaufen?


Ganz genau . Und auch keine Bikes wo das Zeugs verbaut ist . Das fürchten die nähmlich am meisten . Wegen dem Verkauf  gibt es sie überhaupt . Kein Verkauf , keine Kohle usw....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (27. August 2014)

Damit hier mal etwas positives zum sram Service steht, schreib ich auch etwas dazu. Die 19 Monate alte "recon silver" meiner Dame wurde von ihrem Händler eingeschickt da sie extrem hackelig lief. Es wurde die Dämpfung, die luftkammer und die Abstreifringe getauscht. Bearbeitungsdauer lag bei nicht einmal 2 Wochen ab der Abgabe beim Händler. Am 11.08. abgegeben, am 12.08. wurde sie eingeschickt und am 22.08. war sie wieder beim Händler.  Besser geht es kaum... Ich bin zufrieden. 

Das kann bei einem lahmen Händler natürlich anders aussehen.


P.S.: Im Schweinfurt müsste am 15.08. zudem sogar Feiertag gewesen sein.


----------



## memphis35 (27. August 2014)

Hat gekostet ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2014)

War doch innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit. Ich vermute dass Gabeln schneller bearbeitet werden weil der Tausch von Kompnenten da einfacher ist als bei einem Dämpfer oder einer Reverb.


----------



## zichl (27. August 2014)

Richtig, war kostenlos. Aber Gewährleistung hin oder her, ich hab hier ein 1000€ Küchengerät stehen  da wird mehr Theater gemacht und das nur wegen einem schlecht zusammen gebauten Gehäuse.  Aus der Sicht von ich von sram wirklich positiv überrascht dass die gar keine Anstalten gemacht haben.


----------



## !Conny! (29. August 2014)

Dann will ich auchmal was positives berichten.
2011 hat die Dämpfung meiner Totem morgens den Geist aufgegeben. Warum morgens?! Naja, wir waren in Winterberg und ich konnte nicht wirklich fahren. 
Habe da jemanden kennengelernt, wobei sich rausstellte, dass er SRAM Mechaniker in Schweinfurt war.
Also die Gabel übern Laden dahin geschickt und innerhalb von 2 Wochen wiederbekommen. Kompl neue Dämpfereinheit.
Ich denke, dass das Problem mom ist, dass die sich erstmal in ihre Rolle als alleiniger Servicestützpunkt reinarbeiten müssen.
Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, dass man in der Saison solange warten muss.


----------



## hnx (29. August 2014)

2011 war aber nicht SRAM dafür zuständig. Problem ist vielmehr, dass die Leute von si verwöhnt waren. Deren service war teilweise geschäftsschßdigend, für den Kunden natürlich geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (1. September 2014)

Ich habe einen neuen Monarch RT3 HV bekommen nachdem der Sram Service ohne es zu merken 2 mal hintereinander einen defekten rausgeschickt hat.
Wenigstens ein glückliches Ende aber wegen 3 Monate Ausfall und ewiger Diskussion gebe ich dem Sram Service ein mangelhaft. Man kann sich ja noch steigern.


----------



## Dusius (2. September 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich nun alles über den Händler machen muss wo ich das Teil gekauft hatte? also ich kann nichts selber einschicken?


----------



## hnx (2. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich nun alles über den Händler machen muss wo ich das Teil gekauft hatte? also ich kann nichts selber einschicken?


Richtig.


----------



## roofrockrider (15. September 2014)

es sollte eigentlich jeder Händler gehen der Sram verkauft


----------



## --- (17. September 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> es sollte eigentlich jeder Händler gehen der Sram verkauft



Ja, finden die Händler immer ganz toll wenn man Zeug das man woanders gekauft hat über sie zur Rep einsenden will.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. September 2014)

geh zu Stadler die machen alles ohne zu murren und ohne Versandkosten zumindest in Hannover


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. September 2014)

bis jetzt auch nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit dem service
2013er vivid coil dämpfer kam nach 2. defekt nicht funktionstüchtig zurück, luft in der dämpfungskammer & zugstufe war viel zu langsam
weiß ja nicht was die dort anstellen, aber habe schon mehrmals den dämpfer geserviced, so schwer ist das eigentlich nicht
zweite reklamation, sektor gabel 9 monate alt, standrohre innenseitig eingerissen, haben sich nach vorne verbogen, garantieanspruch wurde abgelehnt, angeblich durch unsachgemäßen gebrauch, der defekt sei evtl. durch den kontakt mit einem harten gegenstand (wand, auto) hervorgerufen
also das würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie sich eine gabel nach vorne verbiegt, wenn man gegen eine wand fährt?  
aber solche aussagen war ich schon von toxoholics gewohnt, scheinen alles nicht so die experten zu sein


----------



## canno-range (18. September 2014)

Mein XX Dämpfer kam nach drei Wochen zurück, das heißt, nicht meiner sondern ein komplett neuer als Komplettpaket incl. XLoc, Pumpe, Dichtungen, Spritzensatz. Die Buchsen haben sie aus dem alten ausgebaut und beigelegt. 
Allerdings hatte ich den Dämpfer an einen XLoc Fullsprint montiert. Die dafür nötige Connectamajig Leitung fehlt leider. Ob der neue Dämpfer nun funktioniert konnte ich daher noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## jokumaxx (22. September 2014)

Meine Reverb Sattelstütze wurde von meinem Händler zu Harte (Servicecenter) eingesendet. Nach Auskunft meines Händlers hat Sram ein eigenes Servicecenter eröffnet und Harte musste alles zu Sram senden. Also hat Harte meine Reverb zu Sram gesendet. Dort wurde über Monate anscheinend nichts gemacht. Dann wurde meine Reverb wieder zu Harte gesendet. Die brauchten etwa 3 Wochen für die Reperatur, hat es geheissen! Über die ganze Zeit hat der Händler keine Auskunft über die Sachlage erhalten! Und somit war auch ich in keinster Weise unterrichtet! 14 Wochen dauert es jetzt schon! 
Das ist der beschissenste Service den ich je erlebt habe! 
Leider kann man sich als Endverbraucher nirgends beschweren!
Ich möchte gar keine Reverb mehr! ich will den vollkommenen Kaufpreis in Bar zurück!


----------



## dkc-live (22. September 2014)

Was kann Sram dafür wenn dein Händler die an die flasche Adresse schickt? Was hat Hartje denn mit dem RS Service zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokumaxx (22. September 2014)

Er gibt es immer seinem Vertreter mit! Ist Hartje nicht die richtige Adresse? Hat nicht Sram versucht seinen eigenen Service aufzuziehen?


----------



## sharky (22. September 2014)

jokumaxx schrieb:


> Er gibt es immer seinem Vertreter mit! Ist Hartje nicht die richtige Adresse? Hat nicht Sram versucht seinen eigenen Service aufzuziehen?


da ist sram mal zu abwechslung unschuldig. wenn dein händler das ding an den falschen servicepartner schickt und vielleicht auch der dann monatelang nix macht (woher weißt du nachweislich, ob die reverb bei hartje oder sram lag?) und das ganze wieder zurück und von vorne los geht... da ist sram mal ausnahmsweise nicht schuld. nicht an dieser odysse. und wieso solltest du den kaufpreis zurück verlangen? auf welcher anspruchsgrundlage? solange man keine drei gescheiterten reparaturversuche unternommen hat...


----------



## Dusius (22. September 2014)

Ohne Scheiß, wenn du ernsthaft 12 Wochen wartest dann ist dein Händler schlichtweg unfähig.


----------



## jokumaxx (23. September 2014)

Ich hab leider keine Beweise wann und wohin meine Reverb versendet wurde und kann mich nur auf die Aussage meines Händlers berufen. 
Ich weiß, das ich keine rechtliche Grundlage für meine Forderung, den Kaufpreis zurückzuverlangen, habe!
Da ich nur die Aussage meines Händlers habe und ich mich auf ihn verlassen haben (bis jetzt zumindest) war ich natürlich stinksauer! Es kann doch nicht sein das eine Reperatur 14 Wochen dauert!!!! 
Was mir zusätzlich noch "stinkt" ist, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt sich direkt bei Sram zu beschweren oder mit Ihnen per Mail in kontakt zu treten.
Jetzt noch mal meine Frage: Stimmt es, das Sram versucht hat seinen eigenen Servicepoint einzurichten und dies gescheitert ist?


----------



## hnx (23. September 2014)

Gescheitert ist keiner, sie kriegens nur nicht richtig auf die Kette, wie z.B. dieses Thema zeigt.

Die Leute waren verwöhnt davon, einfach ihre Sachen an Sport Import zu schicken und nach spätestens 1 Woche entweder repariert oder im Falle der Reverbs meist neu zurückzubekommen. Da fällts natürlich schwer jetzt erst zum Händler zu gehen (speziell, wenns online ist), damit dieser es einschickt und dann, wie es bei echten Garantiefällen eigentlich Usus ist, mindestens nen Monat warten zu müssen. 14 Wochen ist bei dir ja nur, weil da das Teil nicht an die richtige Addresse ging.

Du kannst SRAM anschreiben und dich beschweren, bloss was sollen sie machen, wenn dein Händler das Zeug an den Großhändler schickt?!

(Fox geht da bedeutend schneller und kulanter im Augenblick.  )


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (23. September 2014)

Also ich kann bis jetz nur positives zum Service sagen. Hab meine Reverb über YT eingeschickt und nach insgesamt 2 Wochen, in denen wohl die hälfte dhl mein paket hatte, kam bei mir ne neue an.


----------



## --- (24. September 2014)

Hast du dann die neue Stütze von Sram oder YT bekommen?


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (24. September 2014)

Die hab ich von Sram bekommen


----------



## zichl (6. November 2014)

Letzten Freitag wurde meine Pike, von YT, zu SRAM eingeschickt und heute ist sie wieder zurück gekommen inkl neuem Casting. Ich finde das echt flott und kann also bisher nur positives berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. November 2014)

Meistens liegt es an unfähigen Händlern - der Service in Schweinfurt ist eigentlich sehr kulant und hat kurze Durchlaufzeiten <14 Tagen...

Leider haben die meisten kleinen Händler zu wenig Reklamationen und warten mit dem einschicken oder sind schlichtweg manchmal zu doof.


----------



## DanielSuetel (16. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt was zu tun ist.

Ich habe hier eine SID XX und einen Monarch XX die einfach nur zum jährlichen Komplettservice müssen.

Ich wollte es bei Flatout Suspension machen lassen weil ich mit denen gute Erfahrung gemacht habe.
Leider antworten diese auf meine Email nicht.

Also heißt das jetzt ich wende mich an einen Händler für RS und der schickt die Sachen dann nach Schweinfurt ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thiel (16. November 2014)

Korrekt oder kennst du noch das Telefon ?


----------



## DanielSuetel (16. November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich denke ich brauche das Telefon nicht mehr bemühen wenn Flatout den Service nicht mehr machen darf.

Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden was du mir sagen wolltest.


----------



## --- (16. November 2014)

Flatout und alle anderen machen schon noch Service aber nix mehr was mit Garantie zu tun hat.


----------



## DanielSuetel (16. November 2014)

Ah okay, dann werde ich nochmal bei Flatout nachhaken.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ein Luxusproblem.
Hab eine 2012er Reverb über den Händler zu Sram für einen Service eingesendet. Bereits nach einer Woche kommt die Reverb zurück. Aber nicht meine, sondern eine nagelneue 2016er für 169,-€.
Eigentlich cool, nur hat mir der Händler vorher nichts davon erzählt und ich hatte mit Kosten von ca 70-80€ gerechnet.
Die 169€ sind mit zu viel, ich hätte alternativ einen Service bei flatout für 69€ gemacht.
Das Problem ist, dass Sram wahrscheinlich meine alte Stütze nicht mehr hat. 
Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## zichl (19. Mai 2016)

Du meinst die ganz aktuelle mit dem goldenen Schriftzug direkt unter der Sattelklemmung? Wenn du die bekommen hast dann würde ich die alte gar nicht mehr wollen. Wenn das stimmt was SRAM sagt dann sollte die neue Stütze die Probleme der alten abgelegt haben.


----------



## Thiel (19. Mai 2016)

Pech für den Händler. Soll er doch sehen, wie er wieder an deine Stütze kommt. Das ist nicht dein Problem


----------



## --- (19. Mai 2016)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> ich hatte mit Kosten von ca 70-80€ gerechnet.



Wie kommst du auf diesen Betrag?


----------



## isartrailsurfer (19. Mai 2016)

Das ist die Preisspanne für den Reverb Service bei flatout und anderen authorisierten RS Servicepartnern. Mein Händler hat mit leider keinen Preis genannt, ich habe leider auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## --- (20. Mai 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Du meinst die ganz aktuelle mit dem goldenen Schriftzug direkt unter der Sattelklemmung?


Das wäre die 2017er, oder?


----------



## zichl (20. Mai 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Das wäre die 2017er, oder?


Jupp. Die habe ich als Austausch bekommen für meine alte weil diese abgesackt ist. Funktioniert bisher super, ist sau schnell beim Ausfahren und bleibt brav eingefahren wenn man das Bike am Sattel hoch hebt. 

P.S.: War eine Garantieleistung.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Mai 2016)

Klingt gut. Ich habe meine letzte Woche auch eingeschickt. War allerdings mit 23 Monaten noch in der Gewährleistung.
Ist sogar eine Tauschstütze. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Nach 11 Monaten verliert die Stütze die Luft im eingefahrenen Zustand. Ausgefahren ist alles bestens. Mal schauen was ich bekomme


----------



## stevie56 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte meine auch vor ein paar Wochen eingeschickt, ist dauernd abgesackt. Habe auch ein neues Modell mit goldenem Schriftzug bekommen. Kann zichl nur bestätigen, funktioniert bisher absolut top. Man merkt den Unterschied zum alten Modell.
Stütze war allerdings auch noch in der Gewährleistung.

Gedauert hat es knappe zwei Wochen inklusive den kompletten Versandwegen. Top Service.


----------



## vase_t (22. Mai 2016)

Habe eine im Internet gekaufte Reverb Stealth über einen Händler eingeschickt. Die Reverb war 3 Monate aus der Garantie. Bezahlt habe ich einen Komplettservice und eine neue 2017er von SRAM zurückbekommen. Gesamtdauer 12 Tage. Da kann man nicht meckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (29. Mai 2016)

Wieviel hast Du bezahlt? Ich soll ja 169€ zahlen für den Austausch einer 2013er Reverb.


----------



## vase_t (30. Mai 2016)

102 EUR inkl. Versand und Handling.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2016)

meine wurde am 10.05 zu sram geschickt. hoffentlich ist die bald mal zurück...


----------



## jibbme (14. Juni 2016)

hatte gestern/ heute meinen Erstkontakt mit den Herren und Damen vom RockShox Service und bin erschüttert wie dort versucht wird den Kunden über den Tisch zu ziehen. Habe über meinen Händler einen exakt 1 Jahr alten Monarch Plus RT3 mit defekter Druckstufe einschicken (eindeutiger Produktmangel = Gewährleistung) lassen. Erste Reaktion: ohne das eigentliche Probem überhaupt anzuschauen die Aussage der Dämpfer wurde schlecht gewartet (was so nicht stimmt - 4 mal wurde ein Luftkammerservice innerhalb des ersten Jahres durchgeführt!) hier müsse man als erstes mal dem Dämpferbody tauschen (was ich natürlich bezahlen soll). Nach Hinweis/Nachfrage von mir was denn mit dem eigentlichen Reklamationsgrund sein wurde mit die defekte Dämpfung schriflich bestätigt (auch wurde mit zugestimmt, dass dies ja nichts mit dem von SRAM angemängelten Servicezustand zu tun hat). Totzdem wolle man bei SRAM den defekt an der Dämpfung nicht beheben. Für mich ist diese Argumentation absolut nicht nachzuvollziehen. 

Mein Tipp: nicht empfehlenswert! und aufpassen hier wird versucht euch unbegründet Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen!


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2016)

Bisher nie Probleme bei Sram. Wie sah dein Dämpfer denn aus? Ist nicht typisch für Sram. Kaum vorstellbar!


----------



## jibbme (14. Juni 2016)

optisch sieht das Ding top aus, was mir mein Händler beim entgegenehmen auch bestätigt hatte - wie gesagt, Ich hatte den Dämpfer mehr als regelmäßig gewartet (eine absolute Frechheit, dass von SRAM erstmal behauptet wird der Dämpfer wurde noch nie geserviced). Sicher hinter dem Staubabstreifer (welchen ich vielleicht vor ca. 20 Betriebstunden neu eingestzt hatte) war wohl etwas "Schmodder" aber das ist normal. Wie du auf dem Bild siehst (gesendet von SRAM service) siehst man noch eine gute Packung durchsichtiges Dämpferfett. Die etwas dunkel Färbung des Fetts kommt von dunkeblauen Luftkammerschmieröl - auchgenscheinlich wurde dies vom SRAM-"Experten" als Schmutz interpretiert - traurig!!


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2016)

jibbme schrieb:


> optisch sieht das Ding top aus, was mir mein Händler beim entgegenehmen auch bestätigt hatte - wie gesagt, Ich hatte den Dämpfer mehr als regelmäßig gewartet (eine absolute Frechheit, dass von SRAM erstmal behauptet wird der Dämpfer wurde noch nie geserviced). Sicher hinter dem Staubabstreifer (welchen ich vielleicht vor ca. 20 Betriebstunden neu eingestzt hatte) war wohl etwas "Schmodder" aber das ist normal. Wie du auf dem Bild siehst (gesendet von SRAM service) siehst man noch eine gute Packung durchsichtiges Dämpferfett. Die etwas dunkel Färbung des Fetts kommt von dunkeblauen Luftkammerschmieröl - auchgenscheinlich wurde dies vom SRAM-"Experten" als Schmutz interpretiert - traurig!!


Sowas geht gar nicht. Mach es offiziell. Beschwerde Mail an Sram. Ob es was bringt? Wohl kaum. Aber schon aus Prinzip. Bekommst du denn jetzt ne neue Druckstufeneinheit?


----------



## sgclimber (15. Juni 2016)

Seltsam wie unterschiedlich doch die Erfahrungen sind! Meine sind Gottseidank bisher durchweg positiv.

Vor knapp 2 Monaten hab ich über meinen Händler einen Monarch RT eingeschickt der bei jedem Einfedern unten raus Öl versprüht hat. Eine Woche später einen nagelneuen RT3 zurückbekommen. Perfekt gelaufen!

Vor 3 Wochen meine fast 2 Jahre alte Reverb Stealth über meinen Händler eingeschickt weil diese 5-10mm eingesunken ist. Gestern eine nagelneue Reverb zurückbekommen. Und zu meiner Freude sogar das 2017er Modelljahr mit Connectamajig und MMX Schelle. Diese Ausstattung hatte meine alte Reverb nicht. Also auch wieder absolut Perfekt gelaufen!


----------



## jibbme (15. Juni 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Sowas geht gar nicht. Mach es offiziell. Beschwerde Mail an Sram. Ob es was bringt? Wohl kaum. Aber schon aus Prinzip. Bekommst du denn jetzt ne neue Druckstufeneinheit?



nein, eine neue Druckstufeneinheit gibt es wohl nicht, da SRAM nur das teure "Komplettpaket" verkaufen will. Ich hatte vorgeschlagen, sie sollen wenigstens die Ersatzteile für die Druckstufe mitschicken und ich mache den Einbau selbst - mein Händler meinte: da sieht er leider keine Chance - mal sehen. Was ich mich Frage ob das Vorgehen von SRAM rechtlich wasserdicht ist, ein Produkt nicht zu bearbeiten was einen augenscheinlichen Produktmangel (defekte Dämpfung, wurde so ja bestätigt) hat. Selbst wenn die Laufflächen des Dämpferbodys nicht mehr neu aussehen, müssten Sie es tun, denn wie SRAM mir die Sache schon beschrieben hatte, hat das einen mit dem anderen nichts zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (15. Juni 2016)

jibbme schrieb:


> hatte gestern/ heute meinen Erstkontakt mit den Herren und Damen vom RockShox Service und bin erschüttert wie dort versucht wird den Kunden über den Tisch zu ziehen. Habe über meinen Händler einen exakt 1 Jahr alten Monarch Plus RT3 mit defekter Druckstufe einschicken (eindeutiger Produktmangel = Gewährleistung) lassen. Erste Reaktion: ohne das eigentliche Probem überhaupt anzuschauen die Aussage der Dämpfer wurde schlecht gewartet (was so nicht stimmt - 4 mal wurde ein Luftkammerservice innerhalb des ersten Jahres durchgeführt!) hier müsse man als erstes mal dem Dämpferbody tauschen (was ich natürlich bezahlen soll). Nach Hinweis/Nachfrage von mir was denn mit dem eigentlichen Reklamationsgrund sein wurde mit die defekte Dämpfung schriflich bestätigt (auch wurde mit zugestimmt, dass dies ja nichts mit dem von SRAM angemängelten Servicezustand zu tun hat). Totzdem wolle man bei SRAM den defekt an der Dämpfung nicht beheben. Für mich ist diese Argumentation absolut nicht nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Mein Tipp: nicht empfehlenswert! und aufpassen hier wird versucht euch unbegründet Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen!



Wie du schon schreibst (eindeutiger Produktmangel = Gewährleistung) hat erstmal dein Händler sich darum zu kümmern das du ein funktionierendes Teil hast = Gewährleistung . Also schlag erstmal auf deinen Händler ein und laß Sram ganz einfach außen vor . 

Nur so mal eine Frage , was hat dich dazu bewogen in einem Jahr 4 mal Luftkammerservice zu machen und von wem wurde das gemacht und was kostete der Spass .


----------



## S-H-A (15. Juni 2016)

Schon sehr komisch. Ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Sram. Hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2016)

Ich habe eine 2015 er Reverb erhalten. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Behalten möchte ich die jedenfalls nicht. Ob der Händler die ausgetauscht hat?


----------



## zichl (20. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 2015 er Reverb erhalten. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Behalten möchte ich die jedenfalls nicht. Ob der Händler die ausgetauscht hat?


Sehr merkwürdig auf jedenfall.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig auf jedenfall.


Ich habe Sram mal eine Email geschrieben...

Der Händler hat dafür 7 Wochen gebraucht und dann sowas... Na mal schauen was die sagen. (da kaufe ich bestimmt nicht mehr)
Hat jemand von euch einen Kontakt?


----------



## zichl (20. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe Sram mal eine Email geschrieben...
> 
> Der Händler hat dafür 7 Wochen gebraucht und dann sowas... Na mal schauen was die sagen. (da kaufe ich bestimmt nicht mehr)
> Hat jemand von euch einen Kontakt?


7 Wochen? Normal schafft sram das in einer, maximal zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2016)

Ja... haben es an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt... Habe im Paket, auf dem Paket, via Email und via Telefon denen Mitgeteilt das ich umgezogen bin... nach 4-5 Wochen haben sie es eiskalt wieder an die Rechnungsadresse geschick... Selbes Spiel hatten wir schoneinmal letztes Jahr... Lernerfolg gleich 0...
Ich denke die größte Hürde sind die Händler...


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2016)

Bla bla bla. Können den Vorgang nicht nachvollziehen. bitte an den Händler wenden bla bla bla... wir scheißen auf Kunden wenn der Händler schlecht ist.

War mein letztes RS Produkt da man es nur über den Händler zum Service und Garantie schicken kann...


----------



## jibbme (21. Juni 2016)

Scheint mir mittlerweile auch so, dass der Händler das eigentliche Problem sein könnte. Ich denke wenn der Händler pfiffig ist kann er bei der Kommunikation mit SRAm auch noch einiges drehen (Stichwort Kulanz). In meinem Fall hat der Händler versucht alle Kosten auf mich abzuwälzen (trotz bestätigtem Produktmangel) was natürlich eine Frechheit ist. 
Werde nochmal versuchen direkt an das RS Servicecenter rantreten und wenigstens die defekten Teile kostenfrei zu bekommen, Einbau mache ich dann selbst - Telefonnummer habe ich jedenfalls jetzt - hier war der Händler nicht so pfiffig (mal schauen wie SRAM darauf reagiert)


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2016)

ich habe im Internet die direkte Mail Adresse vom Service gefunden. Null Interesse an Hilfe.

Früher bin ich RS gefahren da der Fox Service Kacke war. Jetzt hab Fox von Sport Import gerlernt und RS ist Kacke.
Dann wird es wohl einen Transfer statt einer Reverb...


----------



## S-H-A (21. Juni 2016)

Ich schaue mir genau an wo ich kaufe. Kaufe prinzipiell nur dort wo fähige Leute arbeiten. Die sich einfach auskennen mit der Materie. So hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Garantiefällen. Mit Sram auch immer alles perfekt. Bisher nie länger als 8 Werktage gewartet. Incl.  Versand.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2016)

Wie machst du das in einer Stadt ohne vernünftigen MTB Handel bei Onlineshops? Ein Unding das die ihren direkten Kundenkontakt aufgegeben haben.... Naja so Schaden die schlechten Händler Srams Image. Da ich bis jetzt jedes Rock Shox Teil was ich hatte, einschicken musste weil es kein Jahr gehalten hat, oder bereits neu defekt war...


----------



## S-H-A (21. Juni 2016)

"dkc-live, post: 13888722, member: 73935"]Wie machst du das in einer Stadt ohne vernünftigen MTB Handel bei Onlineshops? Ein Unding das die ihren direkten Kundenkontakt aufgegeben haben.... Naja so Schaden die schlechten Händler Srams Image. Da ich bis jetzt jedes Rock Shox Teil was ich hatte, einschicken musste weil es kein Jahr gehalten hat, oder bereits neu defekt war...[/QUOTE]
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ideal ist das natürlich nicht von Sram. Aber das Problem ist in dem Fall nunmal der Händler. Online kaufe ich die hochpreisigen Dinge wie Laufräder, Federelemente etc. nur bei Shops bei denen ich bisher schon sehr gute Erfahrungen machen konnte. Z.B. Bike Components. Bin aber sehr froh auch einen Top Händler in der Nähe zu haben.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2016)

Glaub mir, ich habe bei einem großen Händler gekauft...


----------



## mef (24. Juni 2016)

da wie man hier liest der deutsche SRAM Service ja leider unterirdisch ist wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit SRAM.NL hat? wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist dort der Europa Hauptsitz!? 

ich zahl lieber nen euro mehr porto und muss dafür nicht gefühlte ewigkeiten warten


----------



## zichl (24. Juni 2016)

mef schrieb:


> da wie man hier liest der deutsche SRAM Service ja leider unterirdisch ist wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit SRAM.NL hat? wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist dort der Europa Hauptsitz!?
> 
> ich zahl lieber nen euro mehr porto und muss dafür nicht gefühlte ewigkeiten warten


Quatsch, der Service ist super. Dass es nicht jedem recht gemacht wird ist halt einfach normal. Es kommt einfach sehr auf deinen Händler an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mef (24. Juni 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Quatsch, der Service ist super. Dass es nicht jedem recht gemacht wird ist halt einfach normal. Es kommt einfach sehr auf deinen Händler an.


wenn ich mir das hier durchlese bekommt man aber das gefühl als wenn es ewigkeiten dauert und bei problem fällen der fehler kaum geprüft wird. hab selber leider noch garkeine erfahrungen mit SRAM service



jokumaxx schrieb:


> Vor SIEBEN WOCHEN wurde meine Reverb Sattelstütze von meinem Händler eingesendet!





roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wird also nachgebessert auf Gewährleistung zum 4. mal insgesamt.





sugarbiker schrieb:


> RS Reverb stealth (1 Jahr) seit 4 Wochen weg





EL Pablo schrieb:


> ne nahezu neue, siffende pike über den händler eingeschickt. nach sechs! wochen hat der händler mir aus kulanz ne neue zukommen lassen weil sram nicht beikam... leider echt ne katastrophe, insbesondere wenn man noch den sportimport-service gewohnt war!


----------



## zichl (24. Juni 2016)

mef schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das hier durchlese bekommt man aber das gefühl als wenn es ewigkeiten dauert und bei problem fällen der fehler kaum geprüft wird. hab selber leider noch garkeine erfahrungen mit SRAM service


Ich hatte zwei mal meine Pike dort und einmal die Reverb. Alles hat, von dem Tag an dem ich es YT vorbei gefahren habe bis zum Anruf dass es wieder da ist, exakt eine Woche gebraucht. Spiel in den Standrohren wurde erledigt indem ich ein neues Casting bekam. Knacken der Gabelkrone wurde erledigt mit neuem Casting und Standrohreinheit obwohl beides übel verkratzt war von einem Sturz. Zu guter letzt hab ich eine 2017er Reverb im Austausch für die alte bekommen da diese absackte. 

Alles in allem top, der Händler muss halt was taugen.


----------



## JDEM (24. Juni 2016)

mef schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das hier durchlese bekommt man aber das gefühl als wenn es ewigkeiten dauert und bei problem fällen der fehler kaum geprüft wird. hab selber leider noch garkeine erfahrungen mit SRAM service


 
Fähiger Händler ist das A und O. Kleine Händler sammeln bestimmt erstmal Reklamationen und schicken die Teile vll. nach zwei Wochen weg. Bei mir waren die Sachen generell spätestens nach zwei Wochen wieder da und kulant getauscht oder repariert.


----------



## mef (24. Juni 2016)

okay also hört es sich für mich so an als wenn die händler das versauen...dann werd ich es mal ausprobieren

gibt es preis listen welcher service was kostet damit man vor ab einwenig einschätzen kann was auf einen zu kommt? weiß das meine gabel absolut gar ist


----------



## zichl (24. Juni 2016)

mef schrieb:


> okay also hört es sich für mich so an als wenn die händler das versauen...dann werd ich es mal ausprobieren
> 
> gibt es preis listen welcher service was kostet damit man vor ab einwenig einschätzen kann was auf einen zu kommt? weiß das meine gabel absolut gar ist


Auch das sollte dein Händler in Erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## fone (9. September 2016)

Ich bin zu doof zum Googlen. Wo finde ich irgendeinen Kontakt zum Rockshox Service?

Hatte über nen Händler meine Reverb Stealth eingeschickt und krieg die so zurück:




Das ist doch ein Scherz, oder?


Connectamajig much?

Hoffentlich kommt die Shimano Stütze bald!


----------



## Thiel (9. September 2016)

Es gibt keinen Kontakt für Endkunden.


----------



## fone (9. September 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Kontakt für Endkunden.


Ich vermeide ja auch den Kontakt zu SRAM so weit wie irgendwie möglich.


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2016)

[email protected] das ist der Händer direktservice den man über google findet.

Antworten bekommste da nicht. Wirst nur angepflaumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastitone (9. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin zu doof zum Googlen. Wo finde ich irgendeinen Kontakt zum Rockshox Service?
> 
> Hatte über nen Händler meine Reverb Stealth eingeschickt und krieg die so zurück:
> 
> ...


Was ist daran ein Scherz?
Dir ist schon klar dass du die Leitung zum montieren eh demontieren musst?
Und dank dem neuen connect System keine Sauerei mehr...
Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass ein guter Händler das A und O ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2016)

mef schrieb:


> da wie man hier liest der deutsche SRAM Service ja leider unterirdisch ist wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit SRAM.NL hat? wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist dort der Europa Hauptsitz!?
> 
> ich zahl lieber nen euro mehr porto und muss dafür nicht gefühlte ewigkeiten warten


Ich hab Erfahrung mit SRAM in den Niederlanden. Meine Pike hatte ich bei RCZ in Luxemburg bestellt, und nachdem mir die Bladder von der Dämpfereinheit geplatzt ist, musste die von D nach LU nach NL. Hat relativ lang gedauert, laut Aussage von RCZ hat sich bei SRAM eine Zeitlang einfach niemand auf die Nachfrage gemeldet.
Als ich dann die Pike wieder zurückbekommen hatte, haben mir die Experten von SRAM tatsächlich eine Dämpfereinheit für eine 27,5" Gabel in meine 26" eingebaut... auf der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich auf dem Trail nach ca. 130mm von 160mm durchgeschlagen und habe ein sehr unangenehmes metallisches Geräusch vernommen. Großes Kino, also alles nochmal von vorne, diesmal ging es gottseidank etwas schneller. Gut ist aber anders.

Meine Reverb habe ich allerdings damals recht schnell ersetzt bekommen über den (deutschen) Händler. Nachdem der einmal vergeblich versucht hat, sie selbst zu reparieren.


----------



## michel77 (10. September 2016)

Die Leitung ist in diesem Fall aber nicht an der Connectamajig Verbindung getrennt sondern vollständig demontiert. Um im Wortsinn "plug and play" wieder fahren zu können, müsste die schwarze "Buchse" in die Stütze eingeschraubt sowie deren Teil der Auslösehydraulik sowie der Leitungs-Remote-Teil jeweils für sich befüllt und entlüftet sein. Kann man natürlich selbst machen, wenn man die Stütze separat gekauft und die Spritzen und das Öl verfügbar hat. Wie das nun bei händlerseitig verbauten Reverbs gehandhabt wird, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## fone (12. September 2016)

bastitone schrieb:


> Was ist daran ein Scherz?
> Dir ist schon klar dass du die Leitung zum montieren eh demontieren musst?
> Und dank dem neuen connect System keine Sauerei mehr...
> Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass ein guter Händler das A und O ist.


Ja vielen Dank für den Hinweis, arbeitest du als Fahrradmechaniker?

Wie Michel77 schon erwähnt hat, die Leitung ist an der falschen Stelle getrennt. An der ungünstigsten Stelle überhaupt. Wenn sie den Hebel demontiert hätten... da ist die Öffnung so klein, da kommt nix raus. Aber an der Unterseite der Stütze...
Das System muss jetzt nachgefüllt werden, da fehlt ml-weise Öl.

Der Connectamajig wird auf der anderen Seite getrennt:


----------



## bastitone (12. September 2016)

Upsala, da hab ich mich verguckt, so sollte das nicht sein...Verzeihung.

Nun bleibt nur noch Spekulation ob SRAM das so verschickt hat oder der Händler nur die stütze ohne Leitung oder oder oder...
Wobei mir noch kein Fall untergekommen ist der so aussah.

Es gab und gibt einige 2016er stützen die immer noch kostenlos ein Upgrade bekommen und da kommt alles komplett also neuer versiegelter Karton der dem Kunden auch so gegeben werden sollte.
Wie wurde dir deine Reklamation ausgehändigt und weshalb wurde deine denn Reklamiert?


----------



## fone (13. September 2016)

bastitone schrieb:


> Upsala, da hab ich mich verguckt, so sollte das nicht sein...Verzeihung.
> 
> Nun bleibt nur noch Spekulation ob SRAM das so verschickt hat oder der Händler nur die stütze ohne Leitung oder oder oder...
> Wobei mir noch kein Fall untergekommen ist der so aussah.
> ...


 

Genau die Frage stellt sich mir auch, wer hat das Ding abgeschraubt... hab noch keine Zeit gehabt zu Öffnungszeiten wieder hin zu gehen. Der muss mir eh beim Entlüften helfen. Ich hab keine Lust mir den Krempel zu besorgen.

Er hat gesagt, ich soll die Stütze komplett mit Leitung (die war total in Ordnung) vorbei bringen weil RS die Stütze dann komplett fertig befüllt und montiert wieder zurück schicken würde. Sonst hätte ich die Leitung im Rahmen gelassen.
Wurde mir lose dann übergeben. In der einen Hand die Stütze, in der anderen Hand die Leitung in der Tüte. kein Hinweis, ob die jemals bei RS war.

Die Stütze ist nicht mehr richtig raus gekommen. Hatte Luft in der Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (12. November 2016)

Also ich hate vor 5 Wochen meine Bluto wegen Buchsenspiel eingeschickt, kam nach 3 Wochen mit neuer CSU Einheit aber ohne Orginalverpackung (inkl. aller alten Nummern) zurück... OK, Gabel geht dafür wieder wie Sie soll. Jetzt hats mir vor 2 Wochen leider den Bladder von der Pike zerlegt, die war nach 2 Wochen wieder da, diesmal mit OVP aber ohne Einlage  Funktion der Dämpfung ist zwar wieder vorhanden, allerdings war die schwarze Schraube unten gute 6 Umdrehungen draussen.... ich hab dann lieber nochmal nen kleinen Service gemacht und mit 7,3 NM alles richtig angezogen.... fand ich schon etwas peinlich  Da hate jemand nicht seinen besten Tag.


----------



## schorty (18. Januar 2017)

Meine Reverb Stealth macht Probleme.
Hat jemand schon mal versucht direkt als Endkunde zu SRAM Schweinfurt was einzusenden. Also mit Rechnung des Bikes und Anschreiben.
Schicken die das einfach zurück oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Schorty


----------



## hnx (18. Januar 2017)

schorty schrieb:


> Meine Reverb Stealth macht Probleme.
> Hat jemand schon mal versucht direkt als Endkunde zu SRAM Schweinfurt was einzusenden. Also mit Rechnung des Bikes und Anschreiben.
> Schicken die das einfach zurück oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß Schorty


Die nehmen die Sendung nicht an.


----------



## frittenullnull (12. Mai 2017)

muss jetzt auch mal positiv über sram berichten:
habe am montag meine pike welche im november 2 jahre alt war über den händler zu sram eingeschickt.
mit der bitte bei sram einen großen service machen zu lassen und dem hinweis dass die gabelkrone knackt.
gestern hat mir mein händler geschrieben, dass meine gabel wieder da ist mit neuer standrohreinheit/krone und gemachtem service  
werde sie nachher abholen und kann sie am we wieder einbauen.


----------



## napo (12. Mai 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> muss jetzt auch mal positiv über sram berichten:
> .... .



Was kostet der Spaß, geh jetzt davon aus das sie den Standrohr Wechsel auf Garantie und den Service kostenpflichtig gemacht haben. 

Gesendet von meinem Z Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## frittenullnull (13. Mai 2017)

napo schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spaß, geh jetzt davon aus das sie den Standrohr Wechsel auf Garantie und den Service kostenpflichtig gemacht haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z Pro mit Tapatalk


hab die rechnung noch nicht da. aber ich hab dem service partner gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr zahlen will als den großen service.
der große service kostet wohl irgendwas um die 80 plus steuern also so 100 €…
die gabel hat mir ein kollege dort abgeholt und dem wurde gesagt, dass die CSU einheit auf kulanz getauscht wurde.
garantie hatte ich ja keine mehr…


----------



## Jan-1989 (22. Juni 2017)

Vor zwei Wochen hat mein Händler meine Sektor (glaub aber ne OEM) zu Sram Schweinfurt geschickt und die ist immer noch nicht wieder da ... wisst ihr, ob es bei OEM Sachen länger dauert?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juni 2017)

Es ist Sommer, da wird mehr gefahren, also geht mehr kaputt, ergo sind die wrsl recht ausgelastet.


----------



## Jan-1989 (24. Juni 2017)

Nicht das was ich hören wollte 
Allerdings meinte mein Händler auch das es wohl nochmal zwei Wochen Dauer könnte... wird langsam knapp das Rad mit in den urlaub nehmen zu können :-/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juni 2017)

Wenns ein gscheiter Händler ist, kann er dir für die Zeit vielleicht ne Gabel leihen oder notfalls vermieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bopdoq (27. Juli 2017)

Da Sram ja keinen Direktkundenservice bietet muss alles ueber den Haendler abgewickelt werden. Wieviel berechnet Euer Haendler fuer sowas ueblicherweise?


----------



## piilu (27. Juli 2017)

Natürlich nichts


----------



## zichl (28. Juli 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Natürlich nichts


Natürlich? Mein damaliger Händler wollte 10€ fürs Paket hinschicken. [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Juli 2017)

7€ Versand und 2€ Bestechungsgummibärchen für die RockShox-Mechaniker musste ich auch zahlen. 

Die Gabel war aber auch nicht bei ihm gekauft.


----------



## frittenullnull (28. Juli 2017)

hab auch nichts gezahlt.


----------



## bopdoq (30. Juli 2017)

Hm mein Haendler hat 18 Euro fuer die Garantieabwicklung berechnet und da jetzt die andere Bremse auch Probleme macht soll ich nochmal 18 Euro bezahlen


----------



## S-H-A (30. Juli 2017)

bopdoq schrieb:


> Hm mein Haendler hat 18 Euro fuer die Garantieabwicklung berechnet und da jetzt die andere Bremse auch Probleme macht soll ich nochmal 18 Euro bezahlen



Dann tret deinem Händler in den Hintern. Der kann die Garantieabläufe bei Sram verrechnen, was der ganz sicher auch macht.


----------



## GoldenerGott (25. September 2017)

War der Service von RS nicht schon immer schlecht? Ich wollte 2005 mal einen SID Dämpfer servicen lassen (noch Sport Import?) Mein Händler des Vertrauens schickte ihn ein. Nach 4 Wochen teilte er mir mit, RS wäre der Meinung, der Dämpfer ist irreparabel defekt und ich könnte für nur 120€ einen neuen bekommen. Ich lass mich drauf ein, bekomme meinen nur halb wieder zusammen gebauten alten Dämpfer und den neuen zurück. Der neue machte ein metallisches Schabgeräusch. Der alte ging nach Luftkammer aufschrauben wieder wie neu. WTF. Den neuen habe ich dann wieder reklamiert, wonach es 3 Wochen später wieder einen neuen gab, der diesmal funktionierte.

Seit 6.9.17 habe ich meine Yari beim Hibike abgegeben, weil sie ab Werk, auch ohne Token, viel zu progressiv war und einfach schlecht funktionierte, wenn ich sie mit meiner alten Durolux vergleiche. Es hieß damals, das kann aber 2 Wochen dauern bei Sram. Nach knapp zwei Wochen habe ich nachgefragt und wurde auf Ende der Woche vertröstet. Zwei Tage später hieß es, die könne noch nicht da sein, weil es bei Sram immer mindestens 2 Wochen dauert und die Gabel erst letzte Woche hingeschickt wurde. Übermorgen sind dann 3 Wochen vorüber. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie zurück ist und ob sie jetzt endlich funktioniert. Ich habe mich echt schon geärgert. Was hilft einem eine Garantie, wenn das Zeug dann ewig unterwegs ist? Ich habe noch eine Revelation, die ähnlich schlecht funktionierte, als ich sie gebraucht gekauft hatte. Damals halfen neue Staubabstreifer von Racingbros und frisches Fett. 30€ und 30 Minuten Arbeit.


----------



## --- (26. September 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Seit 6.9.17 habe ich meine Yari beim Hibike abgegeben, weil sie ab Werk, auch ohne Token, viel zu progressiv war und einfach schlecht funktionierte, wenn ich sie mit meiner alten Durolux vergleiche. Es hieß damals, das kann aber 2 Wochen dauern bei Sram. Nach knapp zwei Wochen habe ich nachgefragt und wurde auf Ende der Woche vertröstet. Zwei Tage später hieß es, die könne noch nicht da sein, weil es bei Sram immer mindestens 2 Wochen dauert und die Gabel erst letzte Woche hingeschickt wurde. Übermorgen sind dann 3 Wochen vorüber. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie zurück ist und ob sie jetzt endlich funktioniert. Ich habe mich echt schon geärgert. Was hilft einem eine Garantie, wenn das Zeug dann ewig unterwegs ist? Ich habe noch eine Revelation, die ähnlich schlecht funktionierte, als ich sie gebraucht gekauft hatte. Damals halfen neue Staubabstreifer von Racingbros und frisches Fett. 30€ und 30 Minuten Arbeit.


Weiß grad nicht ob da Sram oder doch eher Hibike dran schuld ist??! Ich wüsste auch nicht was an einer Gabel defekt sein könnte das sie dann zu progessiv ist. Zuviel Schmieröl im Casting oder zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (26. September 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Weiß grad nicht ob da Sram oder doch eher Hibike dran schuld ist??! Ich wüsste auch nicht was an einer Gabel defekt sein könnte das sie dann zu progessiv ist. Zuviel Schmieröl im Casting oder zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Defekt.


Ich habe es ja oben geschrieben. Ich tippe auf Fett vergessen an den Staubabstreifern oder die Staubabstreifer an sich (die enormen Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten und die Federwegsausnutzung haben können). Vielleicht ist es aber auich eine ungünstige Toleranzpaarung anderer Teile. Da ich an einer 3 Wochen alten Gabel nicht anfange, nach Fehlern zu suchen, schicke ich sie halt ein. Wenn sie morgen da ist, hat es nur Hibike verbockt, weil sie bei denen eine Woche gelegen hat. Ich bin aber Optimist mit Erfahrung und würde mich deshalb wundern, wenn sie morgen da ist.


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. September 2017)

Vielleicht muss man beim Händler immer erst abfragen, wann er das Teil versendet.


----------



## S-H-A (26. September 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> War der Service von RS nicht schon immer schlecht? Ich wollte 2005 mal einen SID Dämpfer servicen lassen (noch Sport Import?) Mein Händler des Vertrauens schickte ihn ein. Nach 4 Wochen teilte er mir mit, RS wäre der Meinung, der Dämpfer ist irreparabel defekt und ich könnte für nur 120€ einen neuen bekommen. Ich lass mich drauf ein, bekomme meinen nur halb wieder zusammen gebauten alten Dämpfer und den neuen zurück. Der neue machte ein metallisches Schabgeräusch. Der alte ging nach Luftkammer aufschrauben wieder wie neu. WTF. Den neuen habe ich dann wieder reklamiert, wonach es 3 Wochen später wieder einen neuen gab, der diesmal funktionierte.
> 
> Seit 6.9.17 habe ich meine Yari beim Hibike abgegeben, weil sie ab Werk, auch ohne Token, viel zu progressiv war und einfach schlecht funktionierte, wenn ich sie mit meiner alten Durolux vergleiche. Es hieß damals, das kann aber 2 Wochen dauern bei Sram. Nach knapp zwei Wochen habe ich nachgefragt und wurde auf Ende der Woche vertröstet. Zwei Tage später hieß es, die könne noch nicht da sein, weil es bei Sram immer mindestens 2 Wochen dauert und die Gabel erst letzte Woche hingeschickt wurde. Übermorgen sind dann 3 Wochen vorüber. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie zurück ist und ob sie jetzt endlich funktioniert. Ich habe mich echt schon geärgert. Was hilft einem eine Garantie, wenn das Zeug dann ewig unterwegs ist? Ich habe noch eine Revelation, die ähnlich schlecht funktionierte, als ich sie gebraucht gekauft hatte. Damals halfen neue Staubabstreifer von Racingbros und frisches Fett. 30€ und 30 Minuten Arbeit.



Und was kann Sram jetzt für dein Problem? Die Gabel hat doch schon mindestens 1 Woche bei Hibike gelegen oder? Eher mehr, vergiss den Postweg nicht, 2- 3 Tage. Dann relativieren sich 3 Wochen wieder, oder? 
Davon ab ist die Yari relativ straff. Wenn meine Pike mit 160mm und 1 Token durchschlägt hab ich bei der 150mm Yari ohne Token noch eine kleine Reserve. Dafür steht sie auch höher im Federweg. Ist und bleibt halt eine Enduro Gabel!!


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. September 2017)

Mir wurde bei Hibike von einem Mitarbeiter, der selbst eine Yari besitzt bestätigt, dass sie sehr progressiv ist. Davon abgesehen jammern hier alle rum, dass sie ohne Token so schnell durchschlägt. Du bist der Erste, der so ein progressives Verhalten als Normal bezeichnet. Es mag auch Leute geben, die das genau so haben wollen. Ich nicht. Wenn das bei Deiner Yari auch so ist, würde ich mir mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob das in Ordnung ist. Meine war außerdem sehr unsensibel. Auf der Sport Import Homepage steht, dass sie auch in der Hauptsaison den Service fast immer innerhalb 48 Stunden schaffen. Dann erwarte ich das von Sram erst recht. Bleiben ihnen 6 Werktage und wenn sie mit GLS senden 8 Tage. Da müsste sie also schon seit 2 Tagen bei Hibike liegen. Tut sie aber nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (26. September 2017)

Die Pike ist eher plüsch, Yari und Lyrik ident straff. Aber ganz sicher nicht unsensibel. Ich muss mir da keine Gedanken machen, die funktioniert 1a. Hast du die Zugstufe  zu schnell eingestellt?


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. September 2017)

7 Klicks Zugstufe, kein Token, 70 psi bei 90 kg fahrfertig, 0 Druckstufe: 23% SAG, 145 mm Federweg im Steinfeld und bei 1 m Drops. Im Laden haben sie mit roher Gewalt 155 mm rausholen können, von 170 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (26. September 2017)

Dann lass mal hören was gemacht wurde, mich würde es interessieren was die Ursache sein soll. 145mm von 170mm bei 70psi ist in der Tat auffällig. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Seader (2. Oktober 2017)

me²


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. Oktober 2017)

Die  Gabel ist immer noch nicht vom Service zurück. Jetzt sagt Hibike auf einmal, das könne schonmal 3, 4 Wochen dauern. 3 Wochen ist sie jetzt bei Sram. Alle meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen scheinen wahr zu werden.

Edit:
Der Service bei Sram benötigt mind. 2 Wochen. Zusätzlich benötigte Zeit geht beim Händler drauf.

Da relativiert sich der Minderpreis gegenüber einer Fox. Da man eine Ganel nie zu Sram senden darf, weil die das Ding einfach verschimmeln lassen, muss man statt Mängelhaftung in Anspruch nehmen zu können, einen Service bei einem freien Anbieter machen lassen und legt somit unter Umständen 130€ drauf.


----------



## zichl (2. Oktober 2017)

Sicher dass das an sram liegt und nicht daran dass Hibike einfach darauf wartet immer ein paar Sachen zusammen zu verschicken? Ich hab meine Sachen, wenn ich diese direkt  bei YT vorbei gebracht habe, schon immer innerhalb einer Woche wieder abholen können.


----------



## sgclimber (2. Oktober 2017)

Sicher das es wirklich an SRAM liegt? Ich hatte 2 mal was dort. Der Dämpfer war nach einer Woche wieder bei mir, inkl. Hin/Rückversand über den Händler! Dann eine Reverb, die war nach 3 Wochen wieder da, wobei diesmal 2 Wochen nachweislich der Händler verursacht hat... Von anderen im Bekanntenkreis hab ich ähnliche Laufzeiten gehört... Ich kann zumindest SRAM keinen Vorwurf machen, bisher tiptop.


----------



## S-H-A (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe auch durchweg nur positive Erfahrungen. Ohne Ausnahme. Ich tippe auf Hibike.


----------



## freetourer (2. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die  Gabel ist immer noch nicht vom Service zurück. Jetzt sagt Hibike auf einmal, das könne schonmal 3, 4 Wochen dauern. 3 Wochen ist sie jetzt bei Sram. Alle meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen scheinen wahr zu werden.
> 
> Finger weg von Rock Shox. Die lassen uns am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern.
> 
> ...





zichl schrieb:


> Sicher dass das an sram liegt und nicht daran dass Hibike einfach darauf wartet immer ein paar Sachen zusammen zu verschicken? Ich hab meine Sachen, wenn ich diese direkt  bei YT vorbei gebracht habe, schon immer innerhalb einer Woche wieder abholen können.





sgclimber schrieb:


> Sicher das es wirklich an SRAM liegt? Ich hatte 2 mal was dort. Der Dämpfer war nach einer Woche wieder bei mir, inkl. Hin/Rückversand über den Händler! Dann eine Reverb, die war nach 3 Wochen wieder da, wobei diesmal 2 Wochen nachweislich der Händler verursacht hat... Von anderen im Bekanntenkreis hab ich ähnliche Laufzeiten gehört... Ich kann zumindest SRAM keinen Vorwurf machen, bisher tiptop.





S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich habe auch durchweg nur positive Erfahrungen. Ohne Ausnahme. Ich tippe auf Hibike.



Ach quatsch - wozu differenzieren?

Einfach mal im Internet ohne genaues Wissen über die Faktenlage auf einen Hersteller eindreschen und ihn zu verleumden ist doch viel einfacher und macht Spaß.


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Oktober 2017)

Sorry. Ich musste mir oben Luft verschaffen. Ich habe es editiert.
Viel könnt ich jetzt über Hibike schreiben. Das wäre hier aber im falschen Thema.

Zu Sram kann ich aber schreiben, dass die der wenig verwunderlichen Meinung sind, dass die Yari ab Werk so beschissen funktionieren soll. Wahrscheinlich würden sich sonst auch nicht so viele Leute eine Lyrik kaufen. 

Zitat:
Die Gabel wurde auf Ihre Funktionen überprüft. Es konnten hierbei keine Mängel festgestellt werden.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Ausnutzung des Federwegs von der Fahrpostion auf dem Rad, sowie dem Fahrstil abhängig ist. Sollte keine wohlfühlende Einstellung gefiunden werden, empfehlen wir die Installation eines QUARQ Shockwiz.

Ist ja nicht meine erste Federgabel und auch nicht die erste RS. Ich fahre seit 23 Jahren Federgabeln.
Gelernt habe ich, dass ich nie wieder eine Gabel zu Sram senden lasse. Zeitverschwendung. Ich werde mich selbst drum kümmern. Immerhin kann ich mein Bike morgen früh abholen, nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Oktober 2017)

Mit Gummibärchen-Bestechung über meinen Händler und dem deutschen Service hats auch nur ne Woche gedauert. Ohne Gummibärchen-Bestechung über RCZ und das europäische Headquarter in den Niederlanden sind da aber auch einige Wochen ins Land gestrichen, wie viele genau hab ich inzwischen verdrängt.


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2017)

Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe das Bike heute abgeholt und gleich mal ne Probefahrt gemacht.
90 kg, 70 psi, kein Token, 8 Kicks Zugstufe, 30% SAG
Leider war es etwas nass, weshalb ich das Steinfeld etwas vorsichtiger angegangen bin. Ein paar hohe Treppenstufen waren zum Schluss noch drin. 125 mm von den 170 mm konnte ich nutzen. Mein Freund war zufällig dabei und konnte mit seiner alten FOX 36 VAN 160 auf gleicher Strecke etwa 150 mm nutzen.
Danach habe ich sie auseinander genommen.
Ich zitiere nochmal Sram: "Die Gabel wurde auf Ihre Funktionen überprüft. Es konnten hierbei keine Mängel festgestellt werden."

Soviel Schmieröl war drin:



Etwa 4 ml + noch Reste im Casting und ein paar Tropfen auf dem Boden <= 10 ml in beiden Seiten zusammen.

Sehr, sehr sparsam Fett auf den Abstreifern:




Die Schaumstoffringe waren komplett trocken. Das Öl, das man sieht, ist nur oberflächlich.




Ich halt einfach mal den Ball flach. Kann sich ja Jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden. Es ist im Forum ja auch bekannt, dass Sram sehr "umweltfreundlich" mit Schmierstoffen umgeht.
Ich habe jetzt Racingbros Abstreifer eingebaut. Da passt ungefähr fünfmal so viel Fett rein, als in die originalen von RS. Jetzt stimmt auch die Schmierölmenge: 10 ml je Seite.
Bin schon ganz gespannt, wieviel es gebracht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Oktober 2017)

Hat geholfen.

Rock Shox New Lyrik und Yari Thread ab MY2016


----------



## fone (6. Oktober 2017)

fein. 

Dass du ne Rockshox einschickst mit der Hoffnung sie käme von SRAM nicht trocken bzw. irgendwie geserviced zurück ist aber schon sehr optimistisch. 

Meine Boxxer 09 hab ich in Whistler servicen lassen (damals waren auch die Buchsen noch etwas eng, wurden auspoliert oder so) danach lief sie richtig gut. Dann Rückruf-Casting-Austausch und die Gabel kam natürlich wieder furztrocken und stramm an.
Wenigstens konnte man damals aber noch direkt an SRAM oder Toxoholic schicken und es dauerte unter 1 Woche.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Hat geholfen.
> 
> Rock Shox New Lyrik und Yari Thread ab MY2016



Aktuell gibt es bei Sram in der Tat Stress. Höre und lese jetzt häufiger von 2 oder 3 Wochen Wartezeiten. Normal sind  es 48 Std..


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> fein.
> 
> Dass du ne Rockshox einschickst mit der Hoffnung sie käme von SRAM nicht trocken bzw. irgendwie geserviced zurück ist aber schon sehr optimistisch.


Meine kam gut gefettet und geölt zurück.


----------



## frittenullnull (13. August 2018)

kann man sram in schweinfurt immer noch keine mails schreiben?
würde mich einfach mal gerne auskotzen 
4 reverb am arsch, pike knarzt wieder…


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

Hallo,
bin auf diesen thread gestoßen da ich auch direkten Kontakt zu SRAM suche. 
Konnte zwar telefonisch mal jemanden erreichen aber das telefonat war leider sehr schnell beendet als es rauskam das ich privat anrufe.
Bei der EX1 am großen Ritzel schon nach ca 600km verschleiß, obwohl Kette frühzeitig gewechselt. (Scheint wohl ein weiches Werkzeugstahl zu sein ) 
Die 3 kleinen welche es zum Nachkaufen gibt sind auch schon fast dahin, mittlerweile aber 1800km oben .
Leider macht aber auch die Pike stress... Läßt man die Luft komplett raus, fährt sie kaum noch raus. 
Man muß fast das maximum an Luft reinblasen (max.=~160 PSI) damit die Gabel wieder komplett rauskommt. 
Leider macht das KTM kaum noch spaß, nach einem halben Jahr nur Probleme....
Wir werden wohl versuchen über KTM Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen , wie lange das wohl dauert...
Zudem fallen die Ritzel eh unter verschleiß, ob da was rauskommt..
Entäuschen pur für 4K ein wenig traurig


----------



## S-H-A (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auf diesen thread gestoßen da ich auch direkten Kontakt zu SRAM suche.
> Konnte zwar telefonisch mal jemanden erreichen aber das telefonat war leider sehr schnell beendet als es rauskam das ich privat anrufe.
> Bei der EX1 am großen Ritzel schon nach ca 600km verschleiß, obwohl Kette frühzeitig gewechselt. (Scheint wohl ein weiches Werkzeugstahl zu sein )
> ...



Wg Verschleiß des Antriebes beim ebike schimpfen. Und das Problem der Gabel ist Unwissenheit deinerseits. Ist ganz schnell erledigt. Aber Eigeninitiative scheint ausgegangen zu sein. Ein wenig sollte man sich halt schon mit dem Material beschäftigen damit es läuft. Bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

Alright...
Naja ein bischen was sollte das Zeug ja aushalten oder? 
Zudem wurde das fahrrad ja auch behutsam behandelt und gepflegt! Kette wurde auch frühzeitig getauscht um solche Schäden zu verhindern.
Eigeninitiative scheint ausgegangen zu sein? 
Woher willst du das wissen in wie weit ich mich darum bemüht habe das Problem zu lösen.
Von dem mal abgesehen... Sollte man Rad mechaniker lernen um dann sein Neu gekauftes Bike zum laufen zu bringen 
Statt Klug zu scheißen kannst du ja eine Problemlösung bringen .
Ansonsten lass es bitte, danke


----------



## S-H-A (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Alright...
> Naja ein bischen was sollte das Zeug ja aushalten oder?
> Zudem wurde das fahrrad ja auch behutsam behandelt und gepflegt! Kette wurde auch frühzeitig getauscht um solche Schäden zu verhindern.
> Eigeninitiative scheint ausgegangen zu sein?
> ...



Problemlösung: Lesen. Kannst dich dabei auf's Fass setzen, anstatt es aufzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Läßt man die Luft komplett raus, fährt sie kaum noch raus.
> Man muß fast das maximum an Luft reinblasen (max.=~160 PSI) damit die Gabel wieder komplett rauskommt


Als kein Fahrradmechaniker kann ich dir sagen das dieses Problem durch druckentlasten der Negativkammer behoben werden kann .


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

Danke für den Tip. 
Wenn ich solche Sachen in den Foren immer lese, denke ich mir nur was für Kinder....
Werde auch nicht mehr weiter darauf eingehen. 
Schade das es solche S-H-A-haufen wie dich gibt.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

@memphis35 haben wir schon mehrmals vergeblich versucht. Vielleicht ist da auch eine Dichtung kaput gegangen. Werde aber nochmal versuchen die Negativkammer zu entlasten. Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Leider macht aber auch die Pike stress... Läßt man die Luft komplett raus, fährt sie kaum noch raus.
> Man muß fast das maximum an Luft reinblasen (max.=~160 PSI) damit die Gabel wieder komplett rauskommt.


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roc...chtsthread-keine-fragen.704521/#post-12019839


----------



## --- (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Entäuschen pur für 4K ein wenig traurig


Für ein E-Bike sind 4000.- überhaupt nix. Gleichzeitig lassen sich die Käufer von E-Bikes gerne mal über den Tisch ziehen wie es scheint 


seiman07 schrieb:


> Schade das es solche S-H-A-haufen wie dich gibt.


Aber anderen Leuten vorwerfen das sie sich wie Kinder verhalten.....


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

Wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach sachlich bleiben?
Ich schloß mich dem thread an um auch mitzuteilen das ich mit dem gekauften Produkten unzufrieden bin bzw. Ich gerne auch Kontakt zu dem hersteller hätte. Wenn ich ein neues Produkt kaufe, egal welchen Wert.. Sollte es die Leistung erbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (14. August 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach sachlich bleiben?
> Ich schloß mich dem thread an um auch mitzuteilen das ich mit dem gekauften Produkten unzufrieden bin bzw. Ich gerne auch Kontakt zu dem hersteller hätte. Wenn ich ein neues Produkt kaufe, egal welchen Wert.. Sollte es die Leistung erbringen.



Wir sind sachlich geblieben. Du nicht.  Du hast so den Kommentar mit dem  Scheißhaufen gebracht. Du hast Probleme mit einem Produkt, kann passieren. Was können die Jungs in Schweinfurt dafür? Heulst rum das sie dich abgewimmelt haben, na und? Schick dein Teil wie gebeten über deinen Händler ein. Wenn dann was nicht passt kannst du dich hier beschweren. Immer dieses rumgeheule.


----------



## seiman07 (14. August 2018)

Ok du hast recht ihr seid sachlich geblieben  weitermachen...


----------



## Sloop (16. August 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wir sind sachlich geblieben. Du nicht.  Du hast so den Kommentar mit dem  Scheißhaufen gebracht. Du hast Probleme mit einem Produkt, kann passieren. Was können die Jungs in Schweinfurt dafür? Heulst rum das sie dich abgewimmelt haben, na und? Schick dein Teil wie gebeten über deinen Händler ein. Wenn dann was nicht passt kannst du dich hier beschweren. Immer dieses rumgeheule.


Naja, einschicken ist halt echt scheiße. Hab grad auch nen Problem mit meiner lyrik und da wäre ein telefonischer support das mindeste, was man erwarten sollte. Gerade beo dem preis


----------



## Biker562 (21. September 2019)

Hallo,

Ich greife den Beitrag mal wieder auf, weil ich aktuell auch ein Problem hab mit meinem RS VIVID r2c coil hab.

Hab ihn erst 4 Monate, und die Zugstufe scheint defekt zu sein... Auch quietscht er bei kleinen bewegungen... und ist recht straff... Dämpfer funktionierte aber von Anfang nicht richtig... Hab das quietschen auf die RS Buchsen geschoben... Nach tausch keine besserung... Auch das straffe ansprechverhalten, dachte das gibt sich nach einer einfahrzeit. Nur besteht das weiterhin....

Will ihn nun auch mal prüfen lassen... Sportimport macht ja keine Gewährleistung und Garantie mehr (?)  

Hab den Dämpfer bei H&S bike discount gekauft... An SRAM kann man sich ja nicht wenden.

An wen wende ich mich? Bikediscount ? Wohn in einer klein stadt da gibts nicht so das Fahrrad geschäft...

Danke für die rückmeldung


----------



## S-H-A (21. September 2019)

Biker562 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich greife den Beitrag mal wieder auf, weil ich aktuell auch ein Problem hab mit meinem RS VIVID r2c coil hab.
> 
> ...



Schick ihn zu dem Händler bei dem du den Dämpfer gekauft hast. Der leitet weiter. Sram ist in der Regel super schnell. Wenn es länger dauert, hängt es meist am Händler.


----------



## null-2wo (23. September 2019)

kurze frage: ich hab ne 2015er pike anfang des jahres gebraucht gekauft. jetzt knackt die krone  da hab ich wahrscheinlich keine großen chancen, dass sram da immer noch kulant ist, oder? wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## S-H-A (23. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> kurze frage: ich hab ne 2015er pike anfang des jahres gebraucht gekauft. jetzt knackt die krone  da hab ich wahrscheinlich keine großen chancen, dass sram da immer noch kulant ist, oder? wie sind eure erfahrungen?



Bei den klemmenden Kolben der Guide könnte ich mir das noch vorstellen, bei einer knackenden Krone wohl kaum.


----------

